# Ocarina Of Time c-stick compatibility



## Jarrad (Feb 24, 2015)

After completing majora's mask I'm craving more remade zelda content. I've just found my OOT remake and I've started playing it, only to be disappointed in finding out that it's not compatible with the new c-stick/circle pad pro.
(Yes, I obviously know that OOT3D was released prior to the circle pad pro.)

I really really *really* hope that Nintendo issue an update for this game making it compatible with the c-stick.
I know they never will, but it's nice to hope for such a thing to happen.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah that would, sorry that it isn't compatible.


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

They probably won't, it'll probably be saved for New 3DS exclusives instead of returning to old. Much like Amiibo, they only seem to be looking at the future games not what's already out.


----------



## Tao (Feb 26, 2015)

n64king said:


> They probably won't, it'll probably be saved for New 3DS exclusives instead of returning to old. Much like Amiibo, they only seem to be looking at the future games not what's already out.



I dunno, they did add Amiibo support to already existing games like 'Smash 3DS', 'Hyrule Warriors' and 'Mario Kart 8'. Smash 3DS I can sort of understand (with Amiibo pretty much being released FOR Smash in the first place) but the other two are still a fair example.

Adding C-Stick support to a few older games that could benefit from it would give the 'new 3DS' more reason for some people to buy one as well since there were never really aren't that many games that use it.


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> I dunno, they did add Amiibo support to already existing games like 'Smash 3DS', 'Hyrule Warriors' and 'Mario Kart 8'. Smash 3DS I can sort of understand (with Amiibo pretty much being released FOR Smash in the first place) but the other two are still a fair example.



Right I thought that, but they clearly only support the most recent games that came out before Amiibo and Mario Kart is the oldest game they support and that wasn't but a few months old when they announced all the amiibo junk. They did nothing on anything older. As for Smash 3DS, the amiibo are marketed toward Smash, and the N3DS has amiibo support built in, and I'm sure if they didn't give people amiibo compatibility on at least one 3DS game on Day 1 of N3ds people would have been all upset over it. If they didn't support the recent ones then we'd have nothing but Smash to use them on. Giving us Hyrule Warriors & MK8 things may just be an amuse-bouche but they rarely just give us 1 option for the things we buy right away anyway so I guess they had to throw it out there somehow. 
There's a DK Amiibo, no Tropical Freeze support.
Mario, Luigi, Peach and Toad do/won't do anything with Mario 3D World or NSMBU
Wii Fit Trainer does nothing for Wii Fit U.


Point tied in with the c-stick thing though is;
I'd think they would choose not to go backwards and resupport games that have been out for years because for the most part, anyone who wanted to play the games has bought them and played it by now. They tend to look to the future with new additions instead of trying to fix everything up with a new do. They're not gonna return to OoT 3D to add 1 button control. The C-stick button would have been good in exchange for the C buttons on the N64 controller but they "fixed" the lack of button by using the touch screen. Case closed on their part aha...

- - - Post Merge - - -

They don't even fix virtual console things come to think of it if there's any sort of glitches or problems that are just in the game. They even have a disclaimer when you buy old games on Wii, WiiU and 3DS saying if it's broken or screwy that's just how it's gonna be, because this is the same file for the game we've been distributing for 20 years and we don't feel like doing anything about it.


----------

